
Fillupmyluggage.com: crowdsourced international delivery - mettamage
http://www.fillupmyluggage.com/
======
mettamage
Thanks for the comments. This site wasn't my idea, I found it on a dutch
startuplist site and was curious what others thought of it.

------
mattnumbe
This does not seem like a safe idea.

~~~
greenyoda
Indeed. The item might be something like a locked phone that has child porn on
it. If customs asks you to unlock the phone but you claim that you you can't,
it would make them instantly very suspicious of you. Who would want to take
that risk?

I'd only carry an item for someone I knew and trusted.

